# Breeding on first heat?



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

I know someone who is thinking about breeding her dog on her first heat. I know that you should not do that so I want to talk to her about it but I don't know the reasons to give her why it is bad? I know it's often compared to a 13 year old girl getting pregnant, but I don't know exactly what harm it can do to the dog. I want to be able to sit down and tell this person exactly what risks she would be putting her dog through if she goes through with this. I want to actually know what I am talking about so I don't just sound like I'm repeating rhetoric.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

breeding on the first heat, like you said is like a 13 year old having a child. 

For lots of young puppies who have litters, alot of time their maternal instincts do not come in to play. And your friend may infact raise a litter all alone, while the dog disowns the litter, as she isnt mature enough to know exactly what to do. Not sure of the breed your friend has. if its a small dog she could be looking at 1-4 puppies feeding each one every 2 hours. a larger breed she could be doing round the clock care on any where from 5+ puppies.

Breeding on the first heat is just irresponsible. She can not possibly know what if any genetic issues the mother dog is carrying. Not that your friend clearly knows about proper health testing because if she did she wouldnt even think of breeding ont he first heat.

I doubt she bought from a reputable breeder, or else they would not be letting her breed, and for sure not on the first heat.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I believe there's a higher chance of c-section as well, due to the dog's pelvis not being fully developed. Mentioning the price of an emergency c-section usually gets some attention.


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

Cost of a C-Section, about $750 and up and that is without extra problems.


----------



## EmilyL (Mar 18, 2010)

Your friend should probably not breed her dog, period. There are enough dogs/puppies out there needings homes. There is no need for someone who doesn't know what they are doing to be breeding their dog just because. Is your friend going to make sure that the male and female both have a good temperment? Both are up to standards? gonna be breeding purebred or making mixes? Are they gonna have all the pups vet checked/shots/worming? Health certified? Keeping the pups until at least 8 wks of age? Does your friend know what goes along with breeding dogs? I would do your best to talk them out of it.


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

How about the 1,424 dogs in Washington on Petfinder waiting to find good homes? Maybe you should take her for 'coffee' at the local kill shelter and get her to look into the eyes of some dogs who aren't so lucky to have been rescued and see what she thinks then....

Lana


----------

